# Fiat 500-Zaino protection-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A 4 day old Fiat 500 was the task over the last day or so, personally found this an exciting little car and a change from the normal.

*From this.*










*To this.*










Upon arrival,



















First up alloys cleaned using various brushes and Smartwheels,










Arches, shuts and trim cleaned with a warm solution of G101,














































Vehicle then pre-soaked with warm G101 again to remove any traces of wax,










1st application of warm Hyperwash applied,










Rinsed after a sort while,










Weaker mix of the above to lubricate the paint for washing,










Zaino Z7 used via the TBM and [email protected] sponges, rinsed and dried with Uber plush towels,










Clayed using Megs mild and a weak solution of Z7 to lubricate the surface,



















Re-rinsed and dried, whilst the panels were still damp the interior was given some treatment and protection,
Vacuumed, trim wiped down and areas waxed,










Z10 leather conditioner applied,










G-techniq upholstery protectant applied to carpets and mats,





































Despite it being a new car, and advising the main dealers not to touch of which they did anyway:wall:, a few bits I wasn't happy with,

*Before & after*,























































The paint was surprisingly hard, after experimenting a little decide upon Menz 106Fa on a Megs polishing pad via the Metabo, some of the more severe scratches were dealt with using Megs 105,










50/50 on the white decal, a subtle improvement to brightness and gloss,










Lights polished on a spot pad,



















Was starting to get dark by this point so pulled the vehicle back inside to finish of the polishing,
An IPA wipedown given,










1st layer of Zaino Z2 pro applied and left to cure,




























Whilst curing the alloys were sealed using Opti-seal as were the door seals and front grill,




























Tyres dressed,










At this point decided to call it a day and left the Z2 to cure overnight.

*Day 2.*

Sealant removed followed another 2 layers,










Paintwork dusted down with the [email protected] style tickling stick,










Chrome work polished using Britemax metal sealant,



















Arch linings and trim treated with Megs all seasons,



















Glass cleaned and sealed, followed by a final wipe down with Zaino Z8.

*Results*.

















































































































































Back in the garage awaiting collection,



















Thanks for taking the time to look and comments appreciated as always.:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Nce turnaround and a very good write up  I love product shots :thumb:

Simon


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic results again with Zaino m8, top job:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks Stunning Rob not a 500 Fan If im Honest although the Abarth one looks cool, but the red looks mint


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking little motor - and good results with Zaino on red


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great detail and post


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Its tough to beat Zaino in the gloss and reflections dept. Looks superb!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that looks superb :thumb:

I agree with you that these are a very cool little car. I remember seeing them all over Italy when thy were first launched last year, and thought they really looked modern yet somehow faithful to the spirit of the original - more so than the new Mini....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great turnaround. look one hell of a fun car to detail. Great job once again. Super finish and reflections. Looks like a good day was had.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Swine Lovely Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Swine Lovely Rob


haaaa, was going to dedicate it to you Tim.:lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Very kind of you mate, not sure what I truly want to do more...a Fiat 500 or a Veyron


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great job Rob, very cool. :thumb:

The coloured dash panel, is it just coloured plastic or did it look painted and lacquered?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

never mind the car thats a lovely house you have. Seriously though cracking job, they really are funky little cars i really enjoy working on them.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed - lovely car and the Zaino really gives it some zing.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Gleaming results :thumb: 

Just goes to show what can be achieved, even with a new car


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Great work again Rob.

Tims favourite car lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Great job Rob, very cool. :thumb:
> 
> The coloured dash panel, is it just coloured plastic or did it look painted and lacquered?


Cheers Ben.
Just had a look and it appears to be coloured plastic, couldn't tell by looking though.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure on these yet but i love the finish.

Top Banana :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Groovy little motor & now uber shiny, nice one Rob 

Baz


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool little car, now even better with a finish like that.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:

Like the idea of using OS on the grille  I take it, it works ok on all plastics.

I like your Red one with Black leather, but I'll raise you a White one with Tan leather.... that will get Tim going :lol:

This was actually left alone by the dealers as 'instructed', used Werkstatt products.




























PS sorry to hijack your thread


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> Like the idea of using OS on the grille  I take it, it works ok on all plastics.


Cheers Adam, 
From what I can see it seems Ok to use opti-seal on the hard to get to areas of the plastic, can't see why it wouldn't work.

Love the caramel/tan coloured seats but getting a bit of white out from the dash and steering wheel.:lol:

Seriously tempted to get rid of the Jag and get an Abarth for the Missus, got to be better economy if anything.


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Really like the little 500's and great work :thumb:

Never applied Zaino myself but is that really all you need ? looks like an old pair of boot socks used to apply :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> Really like the little 500's and great work :thumb:
> 
> Never applied Zaino myself but is that really all you need ? looks like an old pair of boot socks used to apply :lol:


Cheers mate,

You only need an ounce (half of the mixing bottle) to easily give 3 layers on most cars, the pic of the 3 lines of sealant on the applicator (day 1) was enough to do the whole rear end, roof and quarter panels. 
The first applicator had lost it's shape a little, best applicators to apply Zaino with IMO.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Adam,
> From what I can see it seems Ok to use opti-seal on the hard to get to areas of the plastic, can't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Love the caramel/tan coloured seats but getting a bit of white out from the dash and steering wheel.:lol:
> ...


I might give it a go on this one then, it's my Dad's. Agree with you regarding the too much white around the dash area, would look much better with a same coloured steering wheel as the seats, also it would be a hell of a lot easier to keep clean as well


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantastic! I bet the owner was very happy! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks absolutely stunning and may just finally convert me to try the other Z! :lol:

Great attention to detail, write-up and photos that rival Clark's for quality! :thumb:

Really enjoyed that, thanks! 

Alan W


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

First thing I'm doing on my new one when it turns up is a full detail using Dodo SN.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Ben.
> Just had a look and it appears to be coloured plastic, couldn't tell by looking though.


Its painted ABS as oppossed to precoloured granules, swmbo's has jetseal on it and two coats of sn on the instrument panel.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic job and write up as ever :thumb:

Slacking a bit though on the nipper :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks stunning (also saw one in the fiat dealer for over £12k!)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what a cool wee car and it would have been good to work on sumit different
:thumb::thumb:

brill turnaround :argie:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great nice job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> That looks absolutely stunning and may just finally convert me to try the other Z! :lol:
> 
> Great attention to detail, write-up and photos that rival Clark's for quality! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan, a huge compliment and much appreciated as is all the feedback received.:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Fatastic work and my favourite small car. Imagine if all new cars were delivered with that attention to detail


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

This detail is absolutely fantastic :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

i love these lil cars! well done


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work...

nice reflections too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work and write up, you can really feel from the write up that you enjoyed doing that one

Nice work

Any reason for the IPA wipe in preference to a ZAIO application (i.e was it personal preference, time limitation or something else)

Just interested as i've really been impressed with the ZAIO


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Cracking work and write up, you can really feel from the write up that you enjoyed doing that one
> 
> Nice work
> 
> ...


Cheers Jon, I did enjoy this one, really took to the car and made a pleasant change.
TBH I was happy with the finish after the machine polish and had probably done far more than the car was actually booked for initially, not sure the AIO would have added anything further to the finish tbh, but if it had been spot on then would have gone with AIO as it is very good and a nice platform to apply the sealant upon.
Thanks for your feedback mate.:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Jon, I did enjoy this one, really took to the car and made a pleasant change.
> TBH I was happy with the finish after the machine polish and had probably done far more than the car was actually booked for initially, not sure the AIO would have added anything further to the finish tbh, but if it hadn't been spot on would havegone with AIO as it is very good and a nice platform to apply the sealant upon.
> Thanks for your feedback mate.:thumb:


Yeah i guess it's like HD C under wax after a full polish it's not necessary and adds very little if anything.

Thanks


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

great little detail cracking little car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Yeah i guess it's like HD C under wax after a full polish it's not necessary and adds very little if anything.
> 
> Thanks


Despite what SV & Z will lead you to believe.:lol:


----------



## Safi (Aug 11, 2008)

great! I love this 500!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Fabulous. Lovelly little car too. Couldn't look any better.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks absolutely amazing that


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work - looks fab with the Zaino.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This makes me wish I'd have gone for a darker colour on mine now, superb detail! And the leather seats look awesome, might have to get me some of those at some point!

BTW did you find a lot of contamination on the rear bumper? Mine and a lot of other people's have had small spots all over the back from transportation, apparently.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Great jobs lads.

What specs are those 500's? The Red looks like a 'Sport' spec, and the white a 'Lounge' spec. am I right??

White steering wheel must be a nightmare to keep clean. Are the back seats any good, unlike the Mini.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Great jobs lads.

What specs are those 500's? The Red looks like a 'Sport' spec, and the white a 'Lounge' spec. am I right??

White steering wheel must be a nightmare to keep clean. Are the back seats any good, unlike the Mini.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> This makes me wish I'd have gone for a darker colour on mine now, superb detail! And the leather seats look awesome, might have to get me some of those at some point!
> 
> BTW did you find a lot of contamination on the rear bumper? Mine and a lot of other people's have had small spots all over the back from transportation, apparently.


Thanks for the comments, was no worse than usual for contaminents, did have some specs of transport wax in the groove in the bumper though, A lot of new cars are transported via trains from abroad and they can pick up a fair bit of fallout this way.



CzechRich said:


> Great jobs lads.
> 
> What specs are those 500's? The Red looks like a 'Sport' spec, and the white a 'Lounge' spec. am I right??
> 
> White steering wheel must be a nightmare to keep clean. Are the back seats any good, unlike the Mini.


Thanking you, your right the one I did was a sport spec 1.2 sp, can't comment on the white one though as it wasn't my detail.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

The more and more I am seeing of Zaino stuff, the more I am liking it.... I really must make an investment soon....

Excellent write up and excellent 500 as well, I am loving them lots...


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The white one appears to be a Lounge with tan leather interior, dualogic transmission and 16" wheels instead of the standard 15" ones like mine has.

The Sport has front fog lights as standard, but no chrome strips or glass roof. It has matte black mirror mounts.
The Lounge has a glass roof and chrome as standard, but no fogs. It has gloss black mirror mounts.
The Pop has bugger all as standard but is often specced up. It has matte black mirror mounts.

That said, the biggest giveaway is always the seats.


----------



## Ricko78 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely detail. Very impressive work! :thumb:
What dilution do you use the G101 at to remove the previous LSP??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

smart little car, looking superb with zaino applied


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve Baker said:


> Lovely detail. Very impressive work! :thumb:
> What dilution do you use the G101 at to remove the previous LSP??


Thanks, for co-polymer removal 1 part G101 - 5 parts warm water.


----------

